# Millau Viaduct



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Busy working at home today and just had "Megastructures" on the TV in the background. Had the building of the Millau Viaduct on there and it's made me want to take a drive down to see it. 

Anyone give me an idea how long it'll take to get down to there? Assuming going from Cherbourg. Any tips for top sites along the way? Preferably not an Aire.

Thanks alot,
Steve


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

We were at Millau a few weeks ago .We came up from Narbornne .It was stunning going over the bridge we then went down into Millau itself and stayed for 3 nights on the Motorhome aire in the town, it was quite busy it has been all done up and is nice and clean.Next to it are a few little cottages and allotments only 5 min walk into town ,supermarket round the corner. We felt really safe no problems at all.There is a campsite at the other end of the town.

Val


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Great post we are now going to visit on our trip down next week I can't wait!!


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Millau Campsite*

Hi Steve,

We visited the Millau viaduct recently and we stayed at a nice little campsite on the River Tarn about 6 miles away called Saint Pal. It is on the route to Gorges du Tarn which are also worth a look.

http://www.campingsaintpal.com

There is also a large campsite in Millau itself but can't remember the name and quite a few around the area.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Two days from Cherbourg (dependent on how much driving per day you are comfortable with)

There is a visitor centre on the Northern end

Don't forget the Tarn valley/gorge that it crosses, france's equivelent of the grand canyon, fantastic area and I could easily spend 3 or 4 days just enjoying that.


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

We spent 2 days driving down fron Calais, The structure looked great on the approach, then it happened. This voice kept saying look straight ahead on the road and not sideways for the next 2km. Whilst she had a good look round of course.

What a shame.....


But just enjoy the views there great

Ian


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

According to Michelin it's 648mls to the viaduct so I would say 2 days. H


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We stayed at Camping Les Erables in Millau for a night:

http://www.campingleserables.fr/gb/index_gb.html

The viaduct and the exhibition centre below it are very well worth seeing and crossing.

While you're in the area try Rochefort nearby - where the cheese comes from. Several cheese factory caves to visit and most interesting. Very big MH parking area at the beginning of the village. Park there and walk as the village is busy and tight for parking otherwise.

G


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Steve
If you want a stress-free view of the Viaduct take the "open top coach" from Millau Village which takes you under and around the structure and places "normal" traffic cxan't go- also takes you to the Information Centre for the area. Well worth ther trip


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Millau Campsite*



exmusso said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> We visited the Millau viaduct recently and we stayed at a nice little campsite on the River Tarn about 6 miles away called Saint Pal. It is on the route to Gorges du Tarn which are also worth a look.
> 
> ...


One of the sites is Camping Les Deux Rivieres which by the N9 road bridge and is on the banks of the Tarn within walking distance of the town. In April this year it was 11.90 Euros a night without electric. I think the Aire was 6 Euros. The best site in the area is Camping Les Beau Rivages but that is a little further away from the town.

peedee


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Campsite for on the way

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1126

And if you do decide to checkout the gorges

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1129


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Millau*



Telbell said:


> Steve
> If you want a stress-free view of the Viaduct take the "open top coach" from Millau Village which takes you under and around the structure and places "normal" traffic cxan't go- also takes you to the Information Centre for the area. Well worth ther trip


Hello there,

Yes we have done the Milau trip a few times. Having had some recomendations from other users and having seen the open top buses, I think we might take the old route to Milau village next time.

Do you have a link to the bus info?

Trev


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
We visited the viaduct in June this year and it is certainly an incredible sight. We didn't actually drive over it - toll about €7 although the autoroute is toll free.

On the road from Rochefort there is a good viewpoint layby on the left then the excellent visitor centre beneath the bridge at the roundabout. It opens at 10am and is free with a computerised video presentation and you can pay for a guided tour which I think explains the engineeering and takes one hour. We then drove out of Millau on the main road to the south east up a very long hill and still plenty of lorries then turned back at the top and there is a super viewpoint looking across the town to the bridge. Luckily we were there on one of the few sunny days in June. Finally we took a minor road on the north side of the Tarn west to Peyre a Plus Beau village. Drive past the village then a sharp right (unless you have a large RV) up to the top of the cliff where there is a large carpark with more views of the bridge. I think some motorhomes stay overnight here.

HTH

Steve


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This is our old van ( on the right) under the viaduct at the exhibition area. You can't spend the night there unfortunately.

G


----------

